# Museo del Juguete - Trujillo, LL



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

muy interesante!!! no sabia que habia ese tipo de museos


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Qué museo tan interesante y particular; debe ser únmico en su género en el Perú, quizás. Viendo las fotos me acabo de acordar, después de años, de los soldaditos y caballos con los que jugaba a la guerra. Qué tiempos.
> 
> ¿Y hay fotos de la arquitectura del museo? ¿Está ubicado en una casona?


El museo está ubicado en una casona, si te fijas en la primera foto la verás asi como al fundador y benefactor Gerardo Chavez!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Que buena contribucion CHIMUCHIK te felicito por la iniciativa gracias por mostrar algo tan interesante


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buen thread, interesante museo, la verdad no lo conocía. Ya se para la próxima vez que vaya a Trujillo ...


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

bacan chimuchik....como para incluirlo en una visita a trujillo.

(aunq aveces da un poco de meyo)


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muchas gracias muchachos! gracias por visitar mi thread!


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

super!!!! realmente interesante!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> *Museo del Juguete*
> Un pequeño vistazo al Museo del Juguete, acá encontramos juguetes de varias partes del mundo y desde la época precolombina hasta 1960, el museo es patrocinado por el afamado artísta plástico nacional Gerardo Chávez, los invito a visitarlo y sentirse niños otra vez!
> 
> 
> ...



Que lindo museo, esos juguetes con los que han jugado nuestros padres, abuelos. Me encantó la cajita del mono de la suerte, hasta hace no muchos años aquí Miraflores había uno en la calle La Esperanza, en el parque también, recuerdo que uno le daba una moneda de no sé cuantos y el mono abría el cajoncito y sacaba un papelito enrollado que te pronosticaba la suerte. Gracias por tus fotos.


----------

